# 2000 Chevy S10 No start



## ColumbusGaTech (May 2, 2012)

Okay..this is going to puzzle some brains. I have a 2000 Chevy S10 2.2 that will turn over but not crank. I have replaced the coils,ign module,plugs,crank sensor. I have 45-50 psi of fuel pressure while cranking, and around 43 just turning the key on. I have 140-150 compression on all four cylinders. I am showing no codes. All my data is within specs. I have sprayed the throttle body with ether, and still will not start. There are no security issuses, and does not seem to have any computer errors. It will try to crank with WOT, but to no avail. I know that WOT will shut the injectors off. I also have a good strong injector pulse, (test with my noid light). All the components are there to make this thing run, but cant get it to. Could this be a possible timing issue, i dont believe so because of my compression is strong. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Rusty :banghead: oh yeah..i do have spark


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ColumbusGATech




Take your DVOM and look for crank sensor signal to the computer. If its not there do an open to ground test from the computer harness to the crank sensor.


----------



## ColumbusGaTech (May 2, 2012)

oh yeah...new crank sensor..i know it is working because i have rpm


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The distributor must have moved, there's no way the engine can have all the parameters for it to start and it doesn't unless the distributor timing is off set.


----------



## ColumbusGaTech (May 2, 2012)

It has COILS


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

No distributor then timing is done by the computer. Usually a timing fault will set an EST code but since no codes are present must assume the problem lies with the computer. 

Set the computer into sleep mode (it can take up to a half an hour to fully drain) unplug the molex connectors to the computer and allow it to sit until all power is drained from the processor. What you are effectively doing is a hard reset, plug the computer back in and attempt a re-start. If it doesn't start the computer may have gone bad.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok in the original post you says you have spark, this may be a little out there, but GM's are funnier creatures than Chrysler's, so I ask, is there enough spark? Just because a GM has spark doesn't mean theres enough, and the computers don't always pop a code for some things. My neighbor had a 90 with a CPI and the map went bad and there was no code, took us forever to figure out what was wrong


----------

